
Who Invented the Computer Virus? - ryan_j_naughton
http://priceonomics.com/who-invented-the-computer-virus/
======
kleer001
better title: "Who first distributed personal computer viruses?" Still
informative and entertaining.

I would credit the original virus to John von Neuman and Bob Thomas.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_computer_viruses_an...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_computer_viruses_and_worms)

------
maslam
I grew up in Lahore, Pakistan and knew Basit Alvi - he is a super smart guy
who ran a modem-based ISP (BrainNET) long before we had high-speed Internet.
He's a hacker at heart.

~~~
infosecpoke
Who does he now work for?

~~~
maslam
As the article mentioned, he runs one of the largest ISPs in Pakistan called
BrainNET. At least that's what I remember.

